# Falcon 0,8 Slingshot Latex & Shooting with 8mm steel



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Light ammo and thin bands. Right ???


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Shooting... Well, good as always. I try the same thing, heavier bands, thinner tapers, seems to work quite well. Ok speed for me with 7 or 8mm ammo is above 240fps, 250 preferred, but with a light draw to get the accuracy I want. I don't shoot 25m, much more 15m, most often 10m. On 7mm, I get this with .50 bands, e. g. SS black @[email protected]%, on 8mm I tried SS yellow .70, [email protected]% and it worked out. I find narrow tapers on heavier bands to be quite more relaxing for 8mm than e. g. a SS black .50 with 22/[email protected]%. This latex stuff is a big and deep rabbit hole to dig into.
This or next week, depending on the royal snail mail, I get some .55 Red Falcon. I put high hopes into this band for 7mm. We'll see.

edit: well, I sometimes shoot can @30m with BBs, maybe I should try this with heavier ammo...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Amazing shooting. Very fun to watch, as always! Also cool to see thin tapers on thick latex with small ammo.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice shooting, and I like the nice flat trajectory on those bands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn! 
so how you liking the Falcon elastic?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

tool said:


> Shooting... Well, good as always. I try the same thing, heavier bands, thinner tapers, seems to work quite well. Ok speed for me with 7 or 8mm ammo is above 240fps, 250 preferred, but with a light draw to get the accuracy I want. I don't shoot 25m, much more 15m, most often 10m. On 7mm, I get this with .50 bands, e. g. SS black @[email protected]%, on 8mm I tried SS yellow .70, [email protected]% and it worked out. I find narrow tapers on heavier bands to be quite more relaxing for 8mm than e. g. a SS black .50 with 22/[email protected]%. This latex stuff is a big and deep rabbit hole to dig into.
> This or next week, depending on the royal snail mail, I get some .55 Red Falcon. I put high hopes into this band for 7mm. We'll see.
> 
> edit: well, I sometimes shoot can @30m with BBs, maybe I should try this with heavier ammo...


Thanks Tool 👍
With 8mm steel I like to use 0,7 thick 25-10 tapered bands. Usually works great, but white and also yellow Falcon band is too heavy with those dimensions. Snipersling Super Fast 0,7 is one good example of great working band with that taper.
I haven't tried yet red/white 0,7 Falcon. Should be lighter draw.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Amazing shooting. Very fun to watch, as always! Also cool to see thin tapers on thick latex with small ammo.


Thanks HDF 😎
Fun to try different bands and tapers.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Nice shooting, and I like the nice flat trajectory on those bands.


Thank You very much vince4242 🙏😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn!
> so how you liking the Falcon elastic?


Thanks Ibojoe 😊
0,7 yellow and white (same stuff I think) are much like 2nd gen. Precise red.
I think red/white 0,7 could be quite perfect to my shootings. Haven't tried (or ordered yet).
Falcon bands are as good as many other new bands.
Snipersling bands are still number one 👏👍.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun. Video


----------

